

How much do you charge for your services, with how much experience? - bendauphinee

I'm a developer looking for freelance work, and have been coding in PHP for almost 10 years now. What I want to know is what the rest of you either charge for your service, or would pay for an experienced developer. I'm trying to get a feel for the general market rate, to see if my $50/hr rate is too high, low, or spot on.
======
apike
Charge double the hourly wage you would work for as a full-time employee. If
you're worth $25/hr as an employee, then $50/hr would be about right for
freelancing.

A more in depth look: <http://www.antipode.ca/2009/what-your-time-is-worth/>

------
MPiccinato
This helped me get an idea for what I should charge,
<http://freelanceswitch.com/rates/>

Of course a lot of different factors go into what you feel you are worth. I
found it best to be flexible with my hourly rate based on the type of work
that is to be expected.

An example is if another developer comes to me looking for an extra hand on a
project to knock out some code and I don't have to manage the project in
anyway, I charge a lower hourly rate than if a business owner said they have
an idea and wanted to start from scratch.

~~~
GFischer
Thanks, that was a cool link. And it did come to about twice what I get paid
hourly as an employee, so I guess that's a good heuristic.

------
acid_bath
Depends a lot on cost of living. For example, I'd never work for as low as
$50/hr unless I was very desperate, but I also live in NYC. Typical contractor
wages seem to be about $100/hr depending on YOE and type of work.

